# Preparativi



## scrittore (8 Maggio 2012)

Una festa. 
Questo era quello che voleva dirmi Lorenzo ieri. 
Ci saranno molti esponenti politici e qualche giornalista per commentare i risultati dei primi sondaggi pubblicati dalle principali aziende, tra cui la Arkham...che si appoggia a me. 
Una festa.
Una occasione mondana è vero, ma anche un punto di incontro formale. 
Presentarsi da soli non è molto indicato e così, la richiesta più o meno esplicita di Lorenzo è stata quella di portare con me qualcuno. 
<Una amica, o la tua ragazza. Ce l'hai una ragazza a proposito? > 
Che domanda... certo che ce l'ho una ragazza. 
Quale ti serve? Quella della porta accanto? 
Quella seria e affidabile oppure quella tutto pepe e scintille? 
Ti serve bella e intelligente? Oppure bastano due belle gambe per fare un po' di scena. 
Cosa non bisogna fare per gestire i rapporti con le persone.
In effetti non capivo molto la richiesta del mio amico. Tuttavia colsi l'opportunità per riappacificarmi con Anna.
Non mi andava giù l'idea di vederla segregata a gestire cause minori.
Il profumo di caffè che mi accompagna ogni mattina poi, contrasta molto con il suo sguardo e le sue parole distaccate, soprattutto dopo l'ultima volta, quando l'ho fatta piangere. 
Ed è con queste buone scuse in mente che la chiamo. 
La invito. Lei senza nascondere la sorpresa accetta con entusiasmo la mia offerta di pace. 
Buone scuse. 
Le scuse servono a mascherare una verità scomoda. 
Nel mio caso la verità è un puzzle tutto da capire. 
E' fatto di frasi, come quelle di Anna che sostiene che la tratto male perchè mi preoccupo per lei. 
E' illuminato dai consigli di Giulia, che mi ricorda di fare attenzione in tutti i modi che conosce. 
E' la promessa di incontrarmi nuovamente con Lorenzo per parlare ancora di noi e delle nostre storie. 
E' una macchina nera che passa veloce, con dentro un ombra che attira la mia attenzione. 
Le scuse mi aiutano a mettere una pausa a tutti quei pensieri e a incamminarmi verso un percorso formato da cento fiammelle che finiscono davanti la porta di ingresso di una villa da sogno con più di cento invitati.

Ed io sarò li, nel mio completo migliore, accompagnato da una dama d'eccezione.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

e vabbè ma pure tu però..poi non ti lamentare se te la trovi nuda sul tavolo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (9 Maggio 2012)

_"Quale ti serve? Quella della porta accanto? 
Quella seria e affidabile oppure quella tutto pepe e scintille? 
Ti serve bella e intelligente? Oppure bastano due belle gambe per fare un po' di scena."

_Questo è il catalogo Autunno-Inverno... sa con il meteo pazzerello abbiamo preferito aspettare un paio di settimane in più prima di passare a quello Primavera-Estate...

Cattivik

P.S. Ti aspetto sempre per il ritiro collezione Harmony... non darmi buca un'altra volta...


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2132 ha detto:
			
		

> _"Quale ti serve? Quella della porta accanto?
> Quella seria e affidabile oppure quella tutto pepe e scintille?
> Ti serve bella e intelligente? Oppure bastano due belle gambe per fare un po' di scena."
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:secondo me già ce l'ha....per questo continua a darti buca


----------



## scrittore (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2134 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:secondo me già ce l'ha....per questo continua a darti buca


simy secondo me ci sta provando .... :-D 

il problema è che non mi conosce...e non sa che potrei anche dirgli di SI!


----------



## Cattivik (9 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt2137 ha detto:
			
		

> simy secondo me ci sta provando .... :-D
> 
> il problema è che non mi conosce...e non sa che potrei anche dirgli di SI!


No grazie sono di ampie vedute ma non cosi ampie...

Cattivik (tradizionalista)


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2141 ha detto:
			
		

> No grazie sono di ampie vedute ma non cosi ampie...
> 
> Cattivik (tradizionalista)



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## scrittore (9 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2141 ha detto:
			
		

> No grazie sono di ampie vedute ma non cosi ampie...
> 
> Cattivik (tradizionalista)


che peccato...le tradizioni impediscono l'evoluzione della specie...
e potrei darti ciò che da nessuna donna potrai mai avere...in cambio di una collezione :-D :-D  ( rido )


----------



## Cattivik (9 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt2144 ha detto:
			
		

> che peccato...le tradizioni impediscono l'evoluzione della specie...
> e potrei darti ciò che da nessuna donna potrai mai avere...in cambio di una collezione :-D :-D ( rido )



Me ne farò una ragione...











Gia fatto

Cattivik (precox... solo nel farsi le ragioni... speriamo...)


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2149 ha detto:
			
		

> Me ne farò una ragione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cattivik (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2150 ha detto:
			
		

> Cattivik;bt2149 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riapertura OT

Sono in attesa di conoscere Motel... ehmmmm sede d'esame data e orario.

Grazie

Cattivik (lureando)

P.S. Ma sarà lei Dott.sa Tebe l'esaminatrice?

Chiusura OT


----------



## scrittore (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2150 ha detto:
			
		

> Cattivik;bt2149 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt2153 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe;bt2150 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt2153 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe;bt2150 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrittore (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2159 ha detto:
			
		

> scrittore;bt2153 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cattivik (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ma che casini combini... le tue risposte sono un mix.... di casino...


Comunque come detto aspetto di sapere luogo data e ora dell'esame...

Saro preparatissimo...

Cattivik

P.S. Ma la prova solo orale... o anche scritta?


----------



## scrittore (9 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2161 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe ma che casini combini... le tue risposte sono un mix.... di casino...
> 
> 
> Comunque come detto aspetto di sapere luogo data e ora dell'esame...
> ...


ah siamo in due? 
Cativik...tesoro...sappi che sarai al centro di un approfonditissimo confronto :-D


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Ops...
Su su ragazzi...fate i bravi e prendete il numerino...D)

Ma che è...un virus che piglia i Manager?


----------



## scrittore (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2163 ha detto:
			
		

> Ops...
> Su su ragazzi...fate i bravi e prendete il numerino...D)
> 
> Ma che è...un virus che piglia i Manager?


naaa che numerino!! all together!! odio le liste d'attesa

so Manager! Sono uno pratico io!!!


----------



## Cattivik (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2163 ha detto:
			
		

> Ops...
> Su su ragazzi...fate i bravi e prendete il numerino...D)
> 
> Ma che è...un virus che piglia i Manager?


Dimmi qualsiasi cosa dammi qualsiasi titolo tu vuoi ma... non darmi dell' Ing o del Manager!!!

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (9 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt2162 ha detto:
			
		

> ah siamo in due?
> Cativik...tesoro...sappi che sarai al centro di un approfonditissimo confronto :-D



Tesoro... Confronto... Centro...

No no sono tutto tranne che un tesoro... non mi confronto mai con nessuno in questo campo... e tanto meno voglio stare al centro... sempre giocato all'ala.

Cattivik


----------



## scrittore (9 Maggio 2012)

Ok...vada le per le ali. Tebe al centro. 
Flap Flap..

ps: 
qualcuno qui inizia a sentire la pressione del gioco!


----------

